# Live Broadcast Tonight - Black 2012 Camaro Convertible!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Live Broadcast Tonight - Black 2012 Camaro Convertible!*​
**​
*Black 2012 Camaro Convertible! - Blackfire Show Car Makeover*​







*This Live Broadcast Thread will be opened for comments and questions on Thursday, August 23rd when we start broadcasting live! *


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Sneak Peak Video for tonight!

*Here's a little sneak peak video showing you a little behind the scenes footage before we get started...


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

If I'm still up at 11 pm GMT I'll give this a watch.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

On now!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's the recorded video from last night's Camaro project...


----------

